# beagle traning question



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

has anyone used or trained a beagle to tree squirells,i have a hound that loves to chase those rats and stands at the base of the tree trying to find it.wouldnt like to try to make something out of this trate buy dont where ti start.


----------



## 19rabbit52 (Jul 15, 2007)

I had one over 40 years ago that treed. Haven't seen another one do it since.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I had a couple that would mess with the squirrel track when starting but I put a stop to it right away.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Mine will tree them, but will not bark.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've got one that I think will still do it.
I never broke him off of them , I'm just careful where I hunt him.
If you want him to do it , try shooting a couple out to him and see what happens.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i've seen some that were pretty good,,,others that simply had no interest. have no idea what it depnds on.

but if you have a dog that shows interest,,,get him out there,,worsed you will do is have some enjoyment in the woods.


----------

